# Hurry  help! Minolta no work...



## Vinnie90 (Oct 29, 2008)

So I just acquired a Minolta X-370 with 45 f2 for what I found to be a bargain.  Now I have a problem, camera was fine and then tonight I took one last shot to finish of the roll and the mirror locked up and no more workie, haha. So I changed the batteries and nothing.  Is there anything I can do because I need it working by tomorrow.


----------



## skieur (Oct 29, 2008)

On some Minoltas there is a little turn lock-up "knob" for the mirror on the side of the body near the lens, which works great unless it gets slightly out of position.  In other words the mirror can be locked up by accident.

skieur


----------



## christopher walrath (Oct 29, 2008)

The X370 does not have a lock up feature.  It does, however have electronic capacitors that can go with age and as you had film in the camera (firing shutter empty can lock the mirror) I would say that a capacitor's number is up.  No normal CLA.  Spend $45 dollars to get a set of capacitors, a set of small jeweler's screwdrivers, a soldering iron and some solder and an X370 repair manual.  Or spend that much on eBay and just get a new body.  If you have the buttloads of accessories/lenses like I do for my XG-M then the new body is well worth the investment.


----------



## Vinnie90 (Oct 30, 2008)

Yeah it is the capacitor, and with the money I spent on it, it's smarter to get a new body. Thanks.


----------



## Early (Nov 1, 2008)

Shucks!  Get two bodies, and keep one as a back up or for use with another film or whatever.


----------

